# REVIEW: Timex Weekender



## enorton (Jul 19, 2010)

Check out more photos of the Weekender and other watch reviews at GMT-5: GMT-5 Watch Blog | Watch News, Reviews and Recommendations.

I've been afraid that as my appreciation and knowledge for fine watches deepens that I'd forget about some of the little guys that got me so excited about horology in the first place, like Seiko, Orient and Citizen. Two times in my watch collecting life, I've noticed that, thankfully, that isn't true yet. The first time was about a year ago when I needed a watch to run with. Before I got into the whole Garmin Forerunner thing (a post for another time), I gravitated toward a Timex Ironman. Classic, reliable, and reminiscent of my childhood since I wore the same Timex Ironman for several years throughout elementary and middle school. It reminded me of simpler times before column wheels and escapements complicated everything.










The Timex Weekender is my second experience that makes me feel like I'll never lose that child-like wonder for a good, affordable and simple piece. This watch caught my eye the second I saw it posted on a watch blog and I couldn't stop thinking about it. At $30, I kept telling myself I'd hate it and it was just an impulse purchase to be avoided at all costs. But it keep nagging at me until, months later, I bought it from Amazon. I purchased model #T2N654 with the cream dial and the navy strap.

I love it.

The cream dial is the most legible dial I own, no question. When you combine this with a polished chrome-plated stainless steel case, you really end up with a sharp look that's a step or two above most affordable quartz military inspired watches. A good comparison would be the Swiss Army Original watch, which, although classic, I don't think is as handsome as this. Sized at 38mm, it's not going to turn heads and it's not going to get in the way, which I think makes it a good watch for, well, the weekend. I'm not sure I'd recommend it as a beater watch because I honestly think its looks and finish can command a more respectable spot in a collector's rotation, but it is cheap enough to replace easily if you want to go that route. It's also only 30m water resistant, which is likely enough for around the house, but I don't think I'd jump in a lake with this guy strapped to my wrist.

The Indiglo dial is a novelty and contributes to perfect legibility, day or night. You should definitely check out the cream dial because the whole dial glows when you press in on the crown instead of the black dial version where there indices glow.The strap is good, but I worry it won't fit larger wrists. I have a 7-inch (slightly less) wrist and I don't have much room to loosen it. Luckily you can easily replace this with any 20mm NATO in a pinch.The Timex Weekender is definitely a keeper, and at $30, pick up both the black and cream dials for versatility and you can create even more combinations by picking up NATO straps at your favorite dealer.

Great Fourth of July watch!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice review. I also have a soft spot for Timex because of an Ironman I received in 2nd grade, it's great to see some appreciation for the watches that got us all into watches in the first place!


----------



## woodt3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice review. A bit after the fact, but I came across the post in a search and wanted to clarify for anyone who comes about it the same way, the weekenders have brass cases not stainless steel.


----------



## wrigduo (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice and simple!


----------



## Funkyman (Oct 22, 2011)

My major issue with the Weekender is how loud the ticking is. Almost as bad as a cheap and nasty wall clock. Tick! Tick! Tick! It's enough to drive you insane.


----------



## mchent (Dec 19, 2011)

I have the same problem with my Timex's, they are too loud, laying on my nightstand at night. My solution is I just pull out the crown when I'm not wearing them. Probably extends the battery life some too. 

Love the cream dial!

-Troy


----------



## yodennis2000 (May 16, 2013)

This is one of the first watches I bought when I got into this crazy watch thing. Buying straps for it is almost as much fun as wearing it. And I love the Indiglo.


----------



## discountshop (Dec 27, 2012)

Very Good and enthusiastically well described review for a fine watch!


----------



## Puffknuckle (Oct 23, 2014)

the average person wouldn't know if someone had a weekender or a a shinola. excellent way to save 400 bucks if thats a look you like.


----------



## 136155 (Feb 27, 2012)

Funkyman said:


> My major issue with the Weekender is how loud the ticking is.


I've heard (no pun intended) that you can hear the ticking from across the room!


----------



## craig00 (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice review


----------



## Dave83 (Feb 25, 2015)

Great review.. a very nice, simple, solid watch! :-!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice review! Just recommended a Weekender to a work buddy, he is absolutely thrilled with it, and yeah it looks great on him. 

Nice pics, too.


----------



## ssaga79 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice review. It has good value for the money!


----------



## Grantdavidjones (Apr 28, 2014)

Very nice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## badindianswamp (Nov 21, 2015)

I have the black dial version of this watch. It has so much appeal on so many levels. As most of the folks on this board, I have a few fairly expensive watches and there are days when it feels great to be wearing a simple, down to earth, Timex. I love the clarity of the dial and the perfection of the size and light weight. 

HOWEVER...this thing is LOUD! There are times when I am driving and I notice the thing clicking. I am usually distracted by the sound of the watch at least three times a day. It reminds me of an old Westclox bedside alarm clock I had as a kid. The sound is a big negative to what would otherwise be a perfect inexpensive watch.


----------



## charleswtch (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice review. haven't been a fan of Timex but the white dial looks very simple and pretty.


----------



## tmann (Aug 14, 2015)

badindianswamp said:


> HOWEVER...this thing is LOUD! There are times when I am driving and I notice the thing clicking. I am usually distracted by the sound of the watch at least three times a day. It reminds me of an old Westclox bedside alarm clock I had as a kid. The sound is a big negative to what would otherwise be a perfect inexpensive watch.


I used to wear a Weekender at night because it was so small and comfortable. As long as my arm was under the blankets the noise didn't bother me, but if I moved my arm up near my head, it was definitely noticeable in my quiet bedroom.


----------



## ssaga79 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice review. Thank you.


----------



## charleswtch (Aug 27, 2015)

Sherwinius said:


> I've heard (no pun intended) that you can hear the ticking from across the room!


Wow it can't be that loud.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

charleswtch said:


> Wow it can't be that loud.


I heard my co-worker's Weekender ticking from across a conference table. I asked him about it and he said he can hear it anytime the ambient noise is relatively low. He likes the ticking sound. But it is loud.


----------



## Em1224 (Oct 31, 2015)

It's really nice to read a review of the more affordable models, as well as the fine. Thanks for posting.


----------



## charleswtch (Aug 27, 2015)

daschlag said:


> I heard my co-worker's Weekender ticking from across a conference table. I asked him about it and he said he can hear it anytime the ambient noise is relatively low. He likes the ticking sound. But it is loud.


why would anyone want a watch that noisy. it's a big turn off for me.


----------



## Em1224 (Oct 31, 2015)

This is a great little watch.


----------



## OPChagall (Apr 20, 2016)

I very much appreciate your review as someone new to WUS. My foray into watch appreciation is new too. Only recently I thought one watch was enough for any person. When i thought I broke my Timex Expedition Rugged Field watch, I starting researching a replacement. Several months later, I realized the rabbit hole in which I found myself, which took me to fliegers, Bauhaus, all sorts of complications, domed hesalite crystals, automatics, tourbillons, homage-lovers, homage-haters, divers, etc. And then I wind up looking at field watches. I was attracted to the Weekender with the blue second hand for all the reasons you mentioned. I would let it go, continue my research, and then come back to it, ready to push the button, yet realizing that the fun might end if I actually ended up buying something. 

Well, I bought the Weekender and joined WUS. Looks like the watch wanderlust hasn't gone away, and now I'm afraid I might end up getting a watch display box somewhere down the line. (It won't be for a while, though.) My other Timex is actually fine now, and I have an old Kenneth Cole watch that is a nice gun metal dress watch that I probably will regret ever admitting to owning on WUS, but there you go. And now, I might be ready for my first automatic. Maybe a Type-B style dial? Or perhaps a chronograph a la Portuguese? Hm, time for more research. Whatever I get, if I ever take my trusty Weekender for granted or get glamoured by some heavy hitter, I'll just read your review again. Looking forward to more thoughtful and insightful reviews from you and the other members.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

To anyone interested they have new style weekender with a cleaner dial

http://www.timex.co.uk/watches/weekender-fairfield-tw2p91300










Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

OPChagall said:


> I very much appreciate your review as someone new to WUS. My foray into watch appreciation is new too. Only recently I thought one watch was enough for any person. When i thought I broke my Timex Expedition Rugged Field watch, I starting researching a replacement. Several months later, I realized the rabbit hole in which I found myself, which took me to fliegers, Bauhaus, all sorts of complications, domed hesalite crystals, automatics, tourbillons, homage-lovers, homage-haters, divers, etc. And then I wind up looking at field watches. I was attracted to the Weekender with the blue second hand for all the reasons you mentioned. I would let it go, continue my research, and then come back to it, ready to push the button, yet realizing that the fun might end if I actually ended up buying something.
> 
> Well, I bought the Weekender and joined WUS. Looks like the watch wanderlust hasn't gone away, and now I'm afraid I might end up getting a watch display box somewhere down the line. (It won't be for a while, though.) My other Timex is actually fine now, and I have an old Kenneth Cole watch that is a nice gun metal dress watch that I probably will regret ever admitting to owning on WUS, but there you go. And now, I might be ready for my first automatic. Maybe a Type-B style dial? Or perhaps a chronograph a la Portuguese? Hm, time for more research. Whatever I get, if I ever take my trusty Weekender for granted or get glamoured by some heavy hitter, I'll just read your review again. Looking forward to more thoughtful and insightful reviews from you and the other members.


Welcome, if you like the weekender then have a looksie at the accurist clerkenwell, similar style

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Orlando (Dec 24, 2012)

Great review! Its funny, I keep pushing back buying this watch. I know it will happen eventually, I just keep delaying hahaha.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Great review. My first watch was a Timex and I actually own that same weekender. Only pic on my phone of it is with my G.


----------



## OPChagall (Apr 20, 2016)

Ah - if I had to choose now, I would prefer the Accurist Clerkenwell over the Weekender Fairfield. They seem similar in style and proportion, with the Nato straps, but the British dress watch seems to have a few touches that stand out for me, namely the domed crystal and the thinner hands. And you can't lose if you have had John Cleese advertise it. To be sure, I haven't actually held either pieces.

Interestingly, I couldn't find any listed on Amazon US, but the whole collection pops up on Amazon UK. (Makes me wonder what else I could be missing?) 

Thanks for pointing out the watch. It's already opening the door to that style, and the Hamilton Intra-Matic readily stands out for me. Gorgeous.


----------



## Patrick s. (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice review! after reading this a seeing a few pictures online, i decided to buy it

the only thing that bothers me (and why i haven't worn watches in the past) is the armband sticking out. To call my wrists skinny would be a compliment lol IS there a way to make it less noticeable ?


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Patrick s. said:


> Nice review! after reading this a seeing a few pictures online, i decided to buy it
> 
> the only thing that bothers me (and why i haven't worn watches in the past) is the armband sticking out. To call my wrists skinny would be a compliment lol IS there a way to make it less noticeable ?
> 
> ...


You could always get a solid leather or NATO strap and trim it exact.


----------



## R2rs (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice and simple watch! Seems to be perfect for outdoor activities!


----------



## Patrick s. (Jun 15, 2016)

Prdrers said:


> You could always get a solid leather or NATO strap and trim it exact.


I was thinking of trimming it, but i'd probably ruin it. So I think i'll go the leather route.

Thanks Prdrers


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

OPChagall said:


> Ah - if I had to choose now, I would prefer the Accurist Clerkenwell...


If it came in a 38mm with a white dial and silver case, I would be all over it. Unfortunately, that combo doesn't seem to be available.


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Beside my Seiko 5's, I have a clean Timex Weekender with blue second and a nice Eulit Air Look perlon strap from the 60ties!
Love cheap and GOOD watches. |>
Jo


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

Oh the possibilites with the Timex weekender. I have a wide variety of straps for mine! These pics make me want to do a quick watch swap right now.


----------



## Cauchy (May 18, 2015)

Great pictures and review! The weekender is always high on the list of my recommendations of a watch to non WIS friends.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Great review. I've seen this watch so many times in the past, I'm not into Quartz watches but this review really makes me want to look at this little affordable gem. It sounds amazing, but in many ways I love the dial and design of this watch more than any field watch hundreds of dollars more expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Great review. I've actually owned this watch for a few years now and I can say that as much as I look at it as a beater/yard work kind of watch, it's a staple of my collection. I've been in the ocean numerous times with it, it has taken a licking (pun intended) during work and it's the most accurate watch I own (though to be fair, I mostly own autos).
It is loud and I have heard it across the room, but I think ill always own one.
AND, just bought a smaller version for my 4 y.o. daughter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I will probably always have a Weekender in my collection. Great, timeless styling, perfect size, looks great on a variety of straps...


----------

